# NAFB sales



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ATI lights are in who ever missed the boxing sale can come and get them all ATI 24", 26", 48" are $20 each 24 watt, 39 watt, 54 watt,

60" ATI 80 watt are $30 each

All ATI LIGHTS first come first severed prices are good till January 18.

GREAT SALE PRICES ON AQUARIUMS

24" CUBE TANK $150 each 3/8" thick glass

90 GALLON AQUARIUM $159 each 3/8" thick glass

125 GALLON AQUARIUM 48" long 24 high, 24 wide $330 each 1/2 thick glass

150 GALLON AQUARIUM 60" X 24" X 24" $399 1/2 THICK GLASS

180 GALLON 72 X 24 X 24 $499 1/2 THICK GLASS ERO BRACED

MANY MORE SIZES ON SALE.

WE ALSO DO CUSTOM AQUARIUMS AT GREAT PRICES.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

thats a good deal on those big aquariums. twisting my rubber arm over here.


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

are you guys still having the sales on freshwater fishes....$1+tax each???


----------

